# THESE tires are so cool!!



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

I think I may get one, but definitely not the gold or platinum:


http://www.tirerings.com/showcaseindex.html

And the prices::willy: 

http://www.tirerings.com/purchaseindex.html

These are awesome!!!


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Platinum for me!


----------

